# GOE SO CA Chapter Make & Take - 18 April



## Warrant2000

_Greetings Tinkerers of Terror! Makers of Malevolence! Creators of Creatures!_

*GOE SO CA Chapter *will be holding their April Potluck/Make and Take in Pacific Beach, San Diego CA on 18 April noon-4pm. The build will be "LED Spotlights" just like this.

Don has a large sunny backyard and lots of extension cords to set up work sites. Please bring the following if you have it, otherwise you can share:
- Canopy or shade
- Chair
- Work table
- Drill
- Soldering iron and wire
- Hot glue gun

We also need a few people to bring in props for Show and Tell.

Message Don (aka Warrant2000) back with 1.) if you can attend, B.) your Show and Tell, and III.) what you are going to bring for the potluck.

New members, first time prop builders, or those that are interested but don't know what to do are always welcome. See you there!


----------



## Warrant2000

halstaff is busy getting the kits together, they are expected to cost ~$5 each.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we'll be there looking forward to seein everyonee again


----------



## Monk

If my schedule allows, and the 8 stops shaking, I would love to come over the hill and join the fun.


----------

